# Is There A Server Problem?



## green_nobody (Mar 11, 2007)

Well this really one for the mods i had in the last week several times no excess to rollitup since all my web browser were unable to load the side. it also happened that they loaded the rollitup and i could participate on it for a few minutes to hours but suddenly while i been posting some comment rollitup was down for me again so is this a server problem you guys face at the moment or just my stupid censoring provider blocking you and kickin my rights of free speech once more?!


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been having the same problem. Maybe rollitup is still in the process of switching servers. I'm sure everything will be fine soon enough.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys,

Yes we are having a bit of tech difficulties slowly working on it. Hopefully the changes I made today fixed the problem.

Rollitup


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 11, 2007)

okay, thx for your affords to keep this forum running, i really appreciate your work so if it takes a bit longer i sure don't mind if this will keep it running. i just was a bit concerned that someone is again messing with the freedom of speech, damn white house punks and DEA sucker


----------



## fnord (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the info, keep up the good work. 

great googly moogly, time to update my lists


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 11, 2007)

i went through withdrawls yesterday.. no rollitup for 12 hours.. UG.. i am better now..


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

I needed my rollitup fix. Had the shakes. It wasn't a pretty site.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2007)

i found out that there is something outside my front door. a world. it almost scared me. thank goodness we're back.


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

fdd there is a world out there? No way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> fdd there is a world out there? No way.


 



don't do it. it was almost fun. and it 82 degrees out. i gotta go take a nap.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 12, 2007)

mogie said:


> I needed my rollitup fix. Had the shakes. It wasn't a pretty site.


 
ditto!!!
the ONE time i actually had questions about my plants lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry about this we are eating this computer alive, I have upgraded the forums for now Marijuana Pics does not work however many times you try to log in. that will be fixed tommorow, since the board is 100% upgraded we will see how it goes through the night.

Rollitup


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 13, 2007)

you also have a problem when looking to see who's online.
I get the following message:

*Warning*: Unknown(/home/rollitup/public_html/includes/wt_include.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */includes/functions_online.php(862) : eval()'d code* on line *25*

*Fatal error*: (null)() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/rollitup/public_html/includes/wt_include.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/rollitup/public_html/includes/functions_online.php(862) : eval()'d code* on line *25*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just a quick note we have narrowed down the problem to the design that we were using, we have reverted back to the default design and are fixing the one that we were using.

Again sorry about all of this, growing pains I guess is what you call it. We will soon be back at 100% just give it a couple more days, thanks for sticking with us.

Rollitup


----------



## dew-b (Mar 13, 2007)

every one needs to just bear with you roll. your working hard to give us what we want. thanks.


----------



## trentcannon (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah.. what he said...

thanks rollitup!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 13, 2007)

just so everyone knows, if my plants go into any kind of emergency situation i will IM everyone till my questions get answered. well. really only 2 people. but i have a backup list prepared lol


----------



## stinky (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah no worrys, your providing a service that i am willing to bet, mostly out of the goodness of your heart, i bet adds barely if at all cover hosting and the time you spend on this.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 13, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> just so everyone knows, if my plants go into any kind of emergency situation i will IM everyone till my questions get answered. well. really only 2 people. but i have a backup list prepared lol


yes dear


----------



## fnord (Mar 14, 2007)

no probs roll ... we'll be patient :=)


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

its coo. just keep us updated..

edit: some of the latest posts arent showing up, like the latest ones in the grow journals..


----------



## Upinsmoke (Mar 14, 2007)

im getting on the site ok ......but where have all the pics gone??


----------



## Dankdude (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok now that you got that solved, here is a new problem that has cropped up. 

When you go to the who's online link, this is what you get:

*Warning: Unknown(/home/rollitup/public_html/includes/wt_include.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /includes/functions_online.php(862) : eval()'d code on line 25

Fatal error: (null)() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/rollitup/public_html/includes/wt_include.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/rollitup/public_html/includes/functions_online.php(862) : eval()'d code on line 25*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey guys, that error should be fixed, although i didnt see it the first time if you see it again try to tell me how to replicate it so I can go through it. Problem looks to be fixed.

Rollitup


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8104-hey-rollitup.html

check this thread... i think the email notifications should say something other than "growing marijuana".. something less conspicous.. 

iloveyou


----------



## potroast (Mar 15, 2007)

You can get rid of that conspicous with some salve.


----------

